# SteamOS erfahrungen



## RuhM79 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige der das neue OS ausprobiert, was für Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ?

Ich fang einfach mal an meine Erfahrungen zu schildern:

Handhabung:
Wer einmal "Big-Picture" gestartet hat weis wie SteamOS aussieht, genau so !
Was ein wenig nervt sind die Filter in der Bibliothek.
Ich kann mir alle Linux-Spiele anzeigen lassen oder alle Spiele die Gamepad unterstützen -> eine kombo von beidem muss hier dringen her.

Bugs:
Ich benutze den Onboard-Sound und es funktioniert trotzdem nicht, schon seltsam.
Wenn es ein exotische Soundkarte wäre ... ok .... aber das hat mich schon überrascht.

Games:
von meinen 108 Games sind 25 für Linux vorhanden.
z.B. von Valve HL2, Portal, Dota2, TF2, L4D2 und ein paar externe Bastion, Metro 2033, Serious Sam 3
Läuf alles wie unter Windows, ist aber auch kein Spiel darunter wo man die Hardware reizen könnte.

Wer kennt einen Grafik-Fresser unter Linux ??

Gruß
RuhM


----------



## blackout24 (15. Dezember 2013)

Kannst dir die Heaven und Valley Benchmarks installieren. Sonst sind SS3 und Metro LL (wenn auch leider nicht mit OpenGL 4 was DX11 entsprechen würde) die hübschesten Spiele.


----------



## Yan04 (15. Dezember 2013)

Was will man denn dann mit ner teuren SteamBox wenn es mit Metro LL eigentlich nur ein teures Spiel gibt ?


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2013)

Yan04 schrieb:


> Was will man denn dann mit ner teuren SteamBox wenn  es mit Metro LL eigentlich nur ein teures Spiel gibt ?


Für die Zukunft gewappnet sein.

Das Steam OS noch Probleme macht wundert mich nicht, ist ja auch eine *Beta*.
Debian ist jetzt auch nicht so dafür bekannt aktuelle Treiber integriert zu haben.
Ubuntu oder Linux Mint funktionieren super mit Steam 

Edit:
Strike Suit Zero schaut auch ganz nett aus


----------



## simon3004 (15. Dezember 2013)

Kann man nur Steam-Spiele spielen oder werden auch Origin-Spiele unterstützt?


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

Warum haben die eigentlich nicht ein einfaches ISO rausgebracht das ich in der Virtualbox ohne große Umstände laden kann?  Ich weiß, dass es eine Beta ist aber auf dieses Gefrickel habe ich heute abend keine Lust mehr


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2013)

Steam OS unterstützt nur die Steam Plattform.


----------



## simon3004 (15. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja voll *******!!!


----------



## keinnick (15. Dezember 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Ist ja voll *******!!!



Was meinst Du warum das Ding "SteamOS" heißt?


----------



## BarFly (16. Dezember 2013)

simon3004 schrieb:


> Ist ja voll *******!!!


Zuerst mal muss Origin einen Client für Linux bringen. so wie es einen eigenen Steam Client für Linux gibt.
Ich wette, dass man den dann auch unter SteamOS installieren kann. Natürlich nicht mit den Fähigkeiten die Valve in Verbindung mit Steam anbietet.


----------



## shadie (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich finde das ganze sehr sehr....reizlos.

Wenn ich mir Steam bzw Games in mein Wohnzimmer holen will dann mache ich das mit Mediaportal unter WIndows.
Dann kann ich nicht nur Steam Spiele drauf installieren sondern ALLE und bin auch nicht nur an diese gebunden, die nur mit linux laufen.

Zudem kann das Ding dann auch Filme Musik und Bilder abspielen/anzeigen + mit einer TV Karte einen Receiver ersetzen.´

Wer kann mir also erklären, wo da der Reiz ist? der Controller? sichern icht der soll ja auch unter Windows laufen....


----------



## keinnick (16. Dezember 2013)

Der Reiz an der Sache ist, dass evtl. andere Publisher aufspringen und man sich vielleicht in ein paar Jahren Windows sparen kann. Games sind einer der Hauptgründe warum man momentan noch auf Windows angewiesen ist. Würde sich das ändern, wäre das eine schöne Entwicklung. Windows wäre dann ja nicht weg vom Fenster und jeder der mag kann es weiter nutzen aber man hätte dann zumindest eine Alternative.


----------



## RuhM79 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gerade den ersten Benchmark gemacht. Ist alles nicht sehr aussagekräftig da es ein frühe Beta ist, ( kein Sound und so )
Erstmal mein System: i5-3570k 3,4 GHz + GTX560TI + 16 GB-RAM
Erst wollte ich Serious Sam 3 benutzen, aber das zuckelt mit 8 FPS dahin und ich hab noch nicht raus warum.
HL: Lost Cost läuft ganz gut.

Standard Einstellungen ( Hoch )
Windows 8.1: 281 FPS
SteamOS Beta: 246,97 FPS

Alle Einstellungen auf Anschlag:
Windows 8.1: 265,39 FPS
Steam OS Beta: 8,23 FPS

Der Grafiktreiber hat mit irgendeiner Filter einstellung noch Probleme, ich teste das noch näher wenn ich mehr zeit habe.

Leider haben die meisten Spiele keinen Benchmark, aber soweit schein Portal, Dota2 und Bastion ganz gut zu laufen. 
Ohne Sound sind sie aber alle unspielbar, ich hoffe sie lösen dieses Problem bald.

Ich bin soweit positiv von der Beta überrascht, für eine erste Beta ist das alles sehr gut.
Wer Valve kennt weis das sie solange dran rumschrauben bis es passt, denkt nur an die erste Steam-Version und wie es heute ist
oder für alle die noch nicht so lange dabei sind. Als Team Fortress 2 raus kam hatte es nicht viel mit dem zu tun was wir heute zocken.

Es wird zeit das wir Gamer wieder alternative Betriebssysteme bekommen und sich MS wieder anstrengen muss wenn sie uns haben wollen.
Seit DOS haben wir keine Auswahl mehr, seit Win95 sind wie an Microsoft gebunden ( ja ich weis es gibt Linux und OSX aber zum zocken .. hallo ?)
Wenn Valve die Hardware Hersteller dazu bringt gescheite Treiber raus zu bringen, kommen bestimmt auch EA->Origin oder Activision-Blizzard auf den Linux-Zug, spätestens dann können wir Windows von der Platte kicken.


----------



## Abductee (16. Dezember 2013)

Ihr stellt euch an.
Installiert Ubuntu oder Mint und installiert dort Steam.
Dann funktioniert auch der Sound und die Grafikkartentreiber (AMD).


----------



## RuhM79 (17. Dezember 2013)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ihr stellt euch an.
> Installiert Ubuntu oder Mint und installiert dort Steam.
> Dann funktioniert auch der Sound und die Grafikkartentreiber (AMD).


 
Es geht nicht darum jetzt unter Linux zu zocken.
Auch nicht darum sofort eine steam Konsole zu haben, dazu müsste ich einfach den BigPicture in den autostart setzen - fertig

Es geht darum eine Alternative zu Windows bei den ersten Gehversuchen zu beobachten.
Und das wird ein langer Weg werden, bestimmt ein interessanter


----------



## Abductee (17. Dezember 2013)

Wenn der Grundgedanke dabei ist das ich mal reinschnuppere wie die Spiele mit dem Steam-Client unter Linux so funktionieren und Probleme mit der Beta hab.
Dann nehm ich halt eine andere Linux-Variante und teste Steam dort.
Es liest sich für mich halt so als ob Steam für Linux exklusiv nur vom Steam OS unterstützt wird. 
Habs selber schon ausprobiert auf: Ubuntu 13.10, Mint Cinnamon/Mate 15&16 und Xubuntu. 
Läuft tadellos.


----------



## MaxRink (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei denen läuft es aber nicht out of the box, das will SteamOS ja ändern.


----------



## BarFly (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,



MaxRink schrieb:


> Bei denen läuft es aber nicht out of the box, das will SteamOS ja ändern.


Korrekt.
Hier wird aber (teilweise) über min. 2 verschiedene Sachen gesprochen - Linux als Spielesystem mit Steam und SteamOS, im Moment allerdings noch ohne Steambox

Steambox & SteamOS & Steam muss man getrennt betrachten. Die beiden ersteren werden als Einheit mit Steam kommen, klar. Aber der Steamclient läuft mit nahezu jedem (modernen) Linux. Bei mir z.B. mit Ubuntu 13.04LTS.
Und SteamOS wird sich nicht nur auf einer Steambox installieren lassen. Das wird dann später auch wieder einen neuen Diskussionsstrang geben.
Bitte bringt dass hier in der Diskussion, nicht durcheinander.
Hier geht es um SteamOS Beta auf (irgendwelchen) Computern installiert.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Dezember 2013)

Kann man Win7 und Steam OS auf 1 PC installieren?


----------



## blackout24 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja über Umwege, da die Installationsmethode für die Prototyp Geräte erstellt wurde und erstmal alles Platt macht.


----------



## sentinel1 (22. Dezember 2013)

Die Auzentech X-Fi Forte wird derzeit wohl nicht unterstützt, zumindest der Front - Ausgang nicht (rear klappt).


----------



## Abrutanum (22. Dezember 2013)

Mit dem Steam OS hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber zu der Frage des "Sinns des Steam OS" fällt mir auf jedenfall etwas ein. Wenn es so kommt wie ich gelesen habe das Microsoft Windows 10 in die Cloud auslagern will und dir unter umständen vorschreibt was du mit mit Windows machen kannst, welchen Film du guckst welches Spiel du spielst oder ähnliches (habe ich in irgend einem Forum/News gelesen) finde ich das Steam OS eine perfeckte Alternative ist, aber nur wenn es in naher Zukunft auch Origin Spiele usw. unterstützt. Nur für Steam Spiele würde ich es nicht auf meinen Rechner platzieren auch nicht im Dualboot. Allerdings schreibe ich mal gleich dazu das ich mich auch noch nicht mit dem Thema Cloud auseinander gesetzt habe und nur das weiß was man nebenbei so mitbekommt und mann nicht weiß wie die dann mit meinen Daten und abgespeicherten Dokumenten umgehen von wegen Datenkrake bzw wenn die Microsoft Server gehackt werden usw. Dann wäre ich devinitiv auch bereit für das Steam OS zu bezahlen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Dezember 2013)

Abrutanum schrieb:


> aber nur wenn es in naher Zukunft auch Origin Spiele usw. unterstützt



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst oder?
Das ist gleich realistisch als ob Mac OSX in der Zukunft Windowsspiele unterstützt.
Oder EA zum kundenfreundlichsten Unternehmen gewählt wird.


----------



## Abrutanum (22. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt natürlich darauf an wie sich die Parteien einigen. Aber warum nicht, ich denke wenn sich die Steambox als Vollwertige Spielebox/Konsole etablieren will bleibt Steam Theoretisch nicht viel mehr übrig, wer stellt sich eine Konsohle hin für Musik und Steamspiele, wenn er das alles bei xBox und Konsorten auch haben kann? Ich kenne mich auf den Konsolen nicht aus aber die können doch auch Internet, Musik und Filme abspielen. Wenn ich mir eine Konsole hole, dann eine die z.B. Cod spielt (wäre dementsprechend auf SteamOS und XBox usw. möglich) Da ich aber auch gerne BF spiele hole ich mir doch keine 2.Konsole nur um BF spielen zu können also hole ich mir einen NICHT SteamOS Box wo ich alles kann. Ich denke das wissen die bei Steam auch. Also ich denke das die Parteien sich über kurz oder lang angerchieren müssen sonst ist das nix halbes und nix ganzes.


----------



## Abrutanum (10. März 2014)

Abductee


    Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst oder?
    Das ist gleich realistisch als ob Mac OSX in der Zukunft Windowsspiele unterstützt.
    Oder EA zum kundenfreundlichsten Unternehmen gewählt wird.  

Habe Heute seit langem mal wieder Nach dem Steam OS im Netz gesucht und dem Anschein nach ist es doch nicht so abwägig.


----------



## Abductee (10. März 2014)

Es ist genau so realistisch das man beim BMW einen Mercedes kaufen kann.
Oder fertige Windows PC`s mit Libreoffice ausgeliefert werden.

Aus welchem Grund sollten zwei konkurrierende Plattformen übergreifend Spiele anbieten?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (10. März 2014)

Steam ist führend. Uplay und Origin können dicht nachen und alles bei Steam vermarkten = mehr Gewinn, da Steam kundenfreundlich usw. ist = mehr SteamOS-Downloads, da Steam beliebter wird = noch mehr Gewinn (usw.)

Wie man sieht läuft alles auf Gewinn hinaus, da kostenloses OS, welches potentielle Kunden lockt


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2014)

Steam omg. Ich habe bei einem Tournier ^^ ARMA III gewonnen. Man musste paar Wörter finden die ARMA gut beschreiben. Ich hab gewonnen und meine DVD gekriegt ich legst ins Laufwerk. Bum kann nicht genutzt werden da es aus Polen kommt WTF?!!!!


----------

